# Singapore by me



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Singapore happened to be one of the major legs of my last holiday trip around some destinations in Asia. Here are some photos I have to share.

Last time I was in the Lion City was 2009. A lot of things have changed since then. Most noticeable the Marina Bay Sands complex. It's now one of the main attractions in Singapore and a truly amazing place (I'll share my impressions about it later). Singapore never disappoints when it comes to offering new and cool things to do for visitors

Ship traffic suggests we are nearing to Singapore


Airport MRT station from where I'll get to central Singapore. It costs just a couple of SG$ and is a very convenient way of getting to any destination. Alternatively taxi is a good option too. Very good value and service quality in any case. Singapore has few (if any) matches in the world when it comes to public transport efficiency and quality


Safety platform doors have been installed on overground MRT stations


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Stickers on MRT platform safety doors


Near Kallang station. A typical Singapore: high-rise apartmets, lots of greenery and lots of open spaces


Inside an MRT car


Traffic. Singapore is one of the few big cities in the world where there is barely a thing called 'traffic jam' or 'congestion'. Car ownership in Singapore is somewhere around 150 cars per 1000 inhabitants. This is far lower than pretty much any other rich developed nation in the world (300-500 cars in EU and more than that in US). This is due to high taxing of cars. And perhaps not least due to the fact that having a car in Singapore isn't a real necessity anyway. public transport is so good (including good value) that having a car is simply not practical in most cases. Despite that street and road network is state of the art and absolutely the best of any city that I have ever been to


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

There is a number of different models of public buses. MB Citaro is one of them


Downtown street




A typical kind of planning and landscaping in central areas of Singapore: wide pedestrian spaces, lots of big trees and lots of greenery at the street level. Singapore doesn't have too much space to expand to but seemingly it tries not to compromise the openness and spaciousness of public spaces in the city


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The main skyscraper cluster of the Singapore CBD. It has long been an icon of modern Singapore. However in the recent years a massive expansion has been taking place into what is know as Marina Bay. The skyline has already more or less doubled and will continue growing in the years to come







UOB Plaza, one of the 3 tallest skyscrapers in Singapore at 280m. Currently there is a height restriction in Singapore but from what I've heard it may be lifted in the future to allow taller buildings. That would be brilliant


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

There are too many pretty girls in Singapore 




Marina Bay Sands


New highrises of Marina Bay development which is in effect an extension of the existing CBD


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The Sail, one of the most iconic and hi-end residential skyscrapers in Singapore. Rumors say that Jackie Chan and other celebrities have apartments there


Marina Bay LV Store. it has two entrances: one seen in the photo and an underwater tunnel connecting it to a nearby shopping center


Marina Bay Sands observation deck. I'll be getting there a bit later


Sunset


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

^^

Nice photos


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeees
I love your threads! Always looking forward for more!


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Brilliant ! Can't wait for more !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from Singapore :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Singapore looks truly impressive.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Fantastic Photos of a beautiful city. I simply love Singapore, climate, food, architecture - just love it. I'll be waiting for more photos soon I hope.


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

looks girls in Singapore its no problem for took photo by you.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

JayT said:


> Fantastic Photos of a beautiful city. I simply love Singapore, climate, food, architecture - just love it. I'll be waiting for more photos soon I hope.


I absolutely agree. Singapore is amazing. Maybe, just maybe, my favorite place on earth.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Singapore is the perfect example of good urbanism imo - tidy, dense, tall and compact (well the last one has more to do with its location), not to mention clean.



Pansori said:


>


One of these days you are going to get whacked over the head with a handbag.


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

El_Greco said:


> One of these days you are going to get whacked over the head with a handbag.


LOL, I thought the same thing. How do people manage to take pictures of girls like that and not get smacked? :|


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

ProdayuSlona said:


> LOL, I thought the same thing. How do people manage to take pictures of girls like that and not get smacked? :|


I think there is a number of reasons for it. Firstly, it is much harder to do this on your own. That attracts more attention and people may be more suspicious about a lone guy aiming at other people with a camera. However in that particular situation I was with my friend and I was just pretending I'm messing around and taking random photos around us. It really helps to be with someone. That attracts less attention from bypassers.

Secondly, from my own experience, women in Asian (East and South East) countries tend to have a somewhat different attitude about all the 'feminist'-related issues compared to Western women. Taking a photo of a girl on the street may not necessarily be taken as some kind of evil act or harassment. At least that's the impression I've got. It also helps to be of the right origin and appearance. 

One thing I wouldn't do is try to put anyone (including myself) into an uncomfortable situation which can happen while taking photos of random people on the street. Singapore, however, is one of the best places to take photos of people (and everything else for that matter). It is the most photogenic place I have ever been to.


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Pansori said:


> Secondly, from my own experience, women in Asian (East and South East) countries tend to have a somewhat different attitude about all the 'feminist'-related issues compared to Western women.


I've noticed this when I was in east Asia and Vietnam too (in Russia it's like that too most of the time). I had no idea about Singapore though, which is why I was a bit surprised


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

ProdayuSlona said:


> I've noticed this when I was in east Asia and Vietnam too (in Russia it's like that too most of the time). I had no idea about Singapore though, which is why I was a bit surprised


I don't think it's about development of a country. More about cultural background and civilization. Singapore is very much an East/South East Asian society (respective to the ethnic and cultural origins of the people who live there - predominantly Chinese, with a considerable influence of Malay and others including most South East and South Asian countries) with relevant customs and traditions. The level of development probably doesn't pay a very important role in shaping attitudes to some aspects of social life.


----------

